# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  آموزش Node.JS از ابتدا - در حال بروز رسانی روزانه

## ali_kolahdoozan

معرفی NodeJSبخش اول .

بی شک ، در مسیری که ما زندگی و کار می کنیم ، محاسبات شخصی تغییرات اساسی یافته اند . در این بین ، وب در مسیر استفاده از اپلیکیشن ها تغییرات بنیادی بیشتری داشته است . هنگامی که برای اولین بار مسئله وب مطرح شد ، اینترنت برای نمایش و عرضه ی اسناد و اطلاعات طراحی شده بود . پس از آن جاوا اسکریپت بعنوان یک نوآوری در عرصه ی وب پا به میدان گذاشت . نرم افزارهای کاربردی تحت وب ، مستقل از نوع پلتفرم آن ها بروزرسانی شده ، و بطور ایمن در هر زمان و مکانی قابل دسترس شدند . امروزه اگر برنامه نویس و یا توسعه دهند 


لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=246

لینک قسمت دوم : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=248

موفق باشید.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

Node.js در یک thread منفرد رویداد حلقه اجرا شده و با قدرت فراخوانی غیرهمزمان می تواند کارهای مختلفی انجام دهد . کارهایی مانند عملیات I/O . درست در هنگامی که زبان های برنامه نویسی دیگر یک تقاضای دیتابیسی ارسال می کنند و منتظر نتیجه ی آن هستند ، Node.js این انتظار را نخواهد کشید و هنگامی که تقاضای دیتابیس ارسال شد ، Node.js به اجرای ادامه ی کدهای بعد از آن خواهد پرداخت و هنگامی که نتیجه آماده شد به آن تقاضا بازخواهد گشت .

ادامه مطلب : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=249

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

*بررسی چگونگی استفاده از Node.JS در Visual Studio
----
*اگر شما برنامه نویس .NET می باشید ، شاید از شنیدن این خبر خوشحال شوید که ویژوال استودیو از Node.js پشتیبانی می نماید . این پشتیبانی از ابزار Node.js Tools for Visual Studio می آید . و همچنین برای نسخه های ویژوال 2012 ، 2013 و 2015 موجود می باشد .

ادامه مطلب : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=253

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

* درک Node.js
--
*برای اینکه Node.js را بفهمید ، در ابتدا نیاز دارید تا چند ویژگی کلیدی جاوا اسکریپت را که موجب می گردد تا برای برنامه نویسی سمت سرور خوب باشد درک کنید . جاوا اسکریپت یک زبان بسیار ساده اما در عین حال بسیار قابل انعطاف می باشد . توابع First-class و closure آن را تبدیل به یک زبان ایده آل برای نرم افزارهای تحت وب می نماید .

لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=255

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 7– Node.JS ، درک Node.js
--
Node.js تمرکز خود را برای ساخت نرم افزارهای با کارایی بالا گذاشته است . در این بخش می خواهیم در مورد مشکل مقیاس I/O صبحت کنیم . سپس راه حل این مشکل را بصورت سنتی بررسی کرده و سپس راه حل آن را توسط Node.js بررسی خواهیم کرد .
--
لینک مطلب : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=260

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 8 – آموزش Node.JS ، سیستم ماژول برمبنای فایل
--
لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=275

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 9 – آموزش Node.JS ، Exports
--
لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=279

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 10 – آموزش Node.JS
--
لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=281

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 11 – آموزش Node.JS ، سراسری های مهم
--
لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=283

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

بخش 12 – آموزش Node.JS ، ماژول های هسته
--
فلسفه ی Node.js وجود یک سری ماژول های هسته و مرکزی می باشد که اجازه می دهد تا با استفاده از آن ها توابع پیشرفته فراهم شود . در این بخش می خواهیم برخی از این ماژول های مرکزی را بررسی نماییم .


لینک مطلب بطور کامل : http://iliasoft.ir/p.aspx?name=Post&ID=290

----------


## mahtab_67

ظاهرا شما اطلاعات خوبی از نود دارید.من برنامه نویس دات نت و اندروید هستم.میخواستم ببینم نود نیاز های منو بطور کامل رفع میکنه که دیگه اطلاعاتم در دات نت رو بروز نکنم و نود رو دنبال کنم؟که بتونم برای وب سرویس های اندر.ید هم ازش استفاده کنم؟چون همونطور که میدونید در asp.net ما میتونیم پیچیده ترین نیازهای سمت سرورو رو هم رفع کنیم ولی نمیدونم نود چنین امکانی داره یانه

----------


## shavak

با سلام حدمت دوستان من نود رو تا حدود نوشتن یک برنامه حسابداری کاربردی پیش رفتم اگه بتوان ار محیط پرقدرت دات نت برای کد نویسی و ایجاد صفحات اسفاده کنیم بسیار خوب هست بنده تقزیبا جاوا - پاتن و کتابخانه های کیوتی و سایر زبان های غیر میکروسافتی کارکردم ولی هیچی دات نت نمیشه سعی کن نقاط قوت مثلا نود را بیار در کنار قدرت بکران دات نت استفاده کن این یک واقعیته با هیچ زبانی نمی توان به سرعت دات نت و محیطش به راحتی در زمان کوتاه کارهای روزمره را انجام داد مثلا برای طزاحی یه فرم یا صفحه غیر دات نتی کلی انرژی می برد در ضمن این را متذکر شوم که میکروسافت به اندازه بودجه گسترش تمامی زبان ها و محیطهای دیگر بودجه تحقیقاتی و سازماندهی شده ای دارد مسلما همیشه یکتاز است -کارنیکو از عمل پرکردنست

----------

